# Check Your Orders...Mine is Moving..



## Bert63 (Oct 1, 2020)

Yesterday the R5 shifted from backordered to order in progress with a delivery date of October 5th. B&H.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2020)

Mine that I ordered on 9/15 changed to in progress yesterday and this morning, now it shows shipped with a estimated delivery date of tomorrow.

I think B&H must have received a big lot of them. I did not order a CF express card, I have some fast SD cards to try it out with. I can buy cards when they are on sale. Amazon Prime day is in 2 weeks so we'll likely see some deals.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2020)

When I ordered mine, I used the $200 discount coupon plus it showed next day shipping.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 2, 2020)

Very similar. First I received notification that the second battery was shipping. But then, I received notification from FedEx that someone needed to sign for a package tomorrow (today). I went online to B&H and the R5 should be in my hands today.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 2, 2020)

Mine too! Showing delivery estimate of October 4th...A Sunday!?! I'm surprised, because I had originally ordered the R6, after two weeks got more ambitious, and then changed it to the R5, which would have been the first week of September. So, that's about a month for mine. And I had the $200 discount also, applied during the waiting period.

Who was it who alerted us here about the Kelby Landscape discount? I'm so sorry I forgot! BUT THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 2, 2020)

I got another email after the shipping notice telling me that the R5 is still not in stock. That was because I had signed up for "stock alert" way back. So the body is on the way, but, as we on this forum know, not actually in stock.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Mine too! Showing delivery estimate of October 4th...A Sunday!?! I'm surprised, because I had originally ordered the R6, after two weeks got more ambitious, and then changed it to the R5, which would have been the first week of September. So, that's about a month for mine. And I had the $200 discount also, applied during the waiting period.
> 
> Who was it who alerted us here about the Kelby Landscape discount? I'm so sorry I forgot! BUT THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


I've been getting FedEx deliveries on Sunday. I think its because of the volume of shipments that they are delivering 7 days a week. Mine is in the local FedEx facility but not listing as being on a truck. It just arrived from sorting 40 minutes ago.


----------



## quantzphoto (Oct 2, 2020)

Ordered on the Canon USA store September 16th and just got a shipping confirmation.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2020)

My R5 arrived this morning, Since I already had batteries, I put one in while the new one is charging. I purposely did not get a CF Express card because I knew my V60 SD card would work fine for checking out the camera. I found that my ACDsee opened the CR3 images just fine, that surprised me. I had to reset my PC to have Lightroom be the default and it worked well with them except that images seemed to be dark.

Then, I proceeded to spend 3 or 4 hours fooling with wi-fi, setting it up with my camera, my computer, and automatic download via FTP. Canon Utilities works fine but its a pain to download images.

Then, I tried to use the FTP on my NAS but could not get that to work. Then, I turned on FTP on my windows 10 PC. That was very easy to setup and works great. I used the 5 GHZ radio and found downloads to be reasonably fast as long as there were just a few. A raw image takes about 3-5 seconds. I also tried a Dual Pixel Raw 82 MB image, it took about 8 or 10 seconds, I didn't time it. I could snap about 20 images and download them to see how fast they transferred from the SD card, I doubt if its limiting me, but it might be.

I was really pleased with the image quality, it brought new life to my lenses, even at 1:1, images were sharp and colors were great.

I really like using FTP to download images as I take them. The light flickers and there they are in my PC. Since I was outdoors, my 5 GHZ WiFi signal dropped out which meant one image was corrupted. When I came back into the house, the camera resumed downloading the Raw files and that included redoing the corrupted one.

I don't do video, but I'll probably do a few seconds of 4K to verify that its working.

One other thing I liked was being able to operate my camera while the charger was connected. I was charging the battery with the camera off but wanted to check a couple of settings. I started it up while connected and charging. It stopped charging while I checked the setting and then started charging again when I turned it off. I always had to disconnect my R to use it.

I haven't yet checked for sensor dust, a mirrorless camera does attract dust.


----------



## dwarven (Oct 3, 2020)

It looks like this is an R5 thread, but my peasant R6 is on the way with peasant 1 week economy shipping. I'd have used next day air, but didn't see it as an option  Coming from an a6100, this should be quite an upgrade.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 4, 2020)

FedEx strikes again! R5 shipping carton came crushed on both ends, plus quite damp, even though I went out to the truck to accept delivery. (So it was already wet, not just from the drizzle we had at the time.)

Sure, I thought the damage was most likely from shoving packages into the truck too tightly, but quite a bit of the threaded packing tape was ripped open too. Just no way, for an item this price, I was going to accept delivery.

And of course this week is a holiday for B&H, meaning no replacement lined up. But at least they should have it back on their receiving dock by the time they reopen.

And I had used my R to update the lens firmware this morning! And I EVEN TOOK A SHOWER TO BE READY FOR THE R5!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> FedEx strikes again! R5 shipping carton came crushed on both ends, plus quite damp, even though I went out to the truck to accept delivery. (So it was already wet, not just from the drizzle we had at the time.)
> 
> Sure, I thought the damage was most likely from shoving packages into the truck too tightly, but quite a bit of the threaded packing tape was ripped open too. Just no way, for an item this price, I was going to accept delivery.
> 
> ...


That's unfortunate. I think you can also conditionally accept one but if there is a problem, it could be a hassle. B&H will put it in a new box and resend it I expect.

My camera box inside had a small crease in the top. It was in a box with 3 air bags that are pretty useless in preventing a crushed outer box. B&H used to use some extras heavy duty bubble wrap that actually protected the contents. There was no damage to the outer box and the camera had a seal with its serial number on the inner bag that held it. 
that's the first time I've seen that.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 5, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That's unfortunate. I think you can also conditionally accept one but if there is a problem, it could be a hassle. B&H will put it in a new box and resend it I expect.
> 
> My camera box inside had a small crease in the top. It was in a box with 3 air bags that are pretty useless in preventing a crushed outer box. B&H used to use some extras heavy duty bubble wrap that actually protected the contents. There was no damage to the outer box and the camera had a seal with its serial number on the inner bag that held it.
> that's the first time I've seen that.


Sorry to hear you also had some cause for concern. In our area Sunday delivery seems to have the worst luck. In fact the FedEx guy wore no uniform and his white van had no logo. When I choose next day or overnight, whatever next level of shipping is, the one that costs about $20 more, it always comes on a weekday, and the delivery person has a uniform and a really professional attitude. I forgot about it a month ago when I ordered the camera. Next week when I am able to speak to customer service I will pay extra again.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 5, 2020)

No issues here, but yes, the packaging was atypical for B&H. Large box with minimal bubble wrap. The R5 box from canon is also not all that sturdy. But, unscathed and the R5 already has 1200 pics on it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 5, 2020)

docsmith said:


> No issues here, but yes, the packaging was atypical for B&H. Large box with minimal bubble wrap. The R5 box from canon is also not all that sturdy. But, unscathed and the R5 already has 1200 pics on it.


Funny thing today, the same FedEx driver showed up late this afternoon, a Monday, attempting to deliver the same package. He realized his mistake as soon as he saw me, then explained that "the guys" had put it back on his truck even though it had been "106'd," that is, refused by customer. So we chatted and he let me open the package to peek inside and see if the damage of the outer box had affected the inner...Sadly, yes, quite noticeably, the inner box had been creased by being crushed a little with outer carton.

His theory was that it had been stood up the long way and crushed by boxes on top, though he did think it was also possible it was handled roughly in transit--before he ever got hold of it. Naturally. But he was persuasive!

In any event, it's just a delivery hassle. I'm sure B&H deals with thousands per month, right? I thought refusing the package made sense during the holiday so that it can get back faster, but, here it is, the next day at my front door again.

Hey, this is 2020, the year when whatever can go wrong will go wrong.

Stay healthy!!!


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 15, 2020)

On Amazon, I have an R6 in my shopping cart. I notice that the past week, each day it shows as being ready to ship one or two days later than the previous days.

So Monday this week, October 22nd was the expected ship date. Tuesday, October 23. Yesterday, October 24. Today, jumped a bit, October 26.

If the bodies are being delivered in big batches, why is Amazon indicating they are trickling in a few at a time? Any conjectures?


----------



## btango05 (Oct 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> On Amazon, I have an R6 in my shopping cart. I notice that the past week, each day it shows as being ready to ship one or two days later than the previous days.
> 
> So Monday this week, October 22nd was the expected ship date. Tuesday, October 23. Yesterday, October 24. Today, jumped a bit, October 26.
> 
> If the bodies are being delivered in big batches, why is Amazon indicating they are trickling in a few at a time? Any conjectures?


dunno but Adorama has R6 bodies in "low quantity" at the moment of this post


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 15, 2020)

btango05 said:


> dunno but Adorama has R6 bodies in "low quantity" at the moment of this post


And B&H shows "New Item--Coming Soon!" (Exclamation mark is mine.)

So I wonder who I'd get it from first if ordering today?


----------



## btango05 (Oct 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> And B&H shows "New Item--Coming Soon!" (Exclamation mark is mine.)
> 
> So I wonder who I'd get it from first if ordering today?


Adorama just ran out so.....?


----------

